# [fstab] probleme montage partion ext3

## hibalum

Bonjour.

J'aimerais monter automatiquement une partition ext3 au démarage.

Il faudrait qu'elle me soit accessible (hibalum -> utilisatateur normal) en lecteur et écriture.

De plus, j'aimerais qu'elle soit monté dans le répertoire /mnt/part.

J'ai déjà fait divers essais, mais à chaque fois,  je n'ai pas eu les droit d'écriture (sauf pour root).

Mon utilisateur normal appartient au group disk.

J'ai essayé de donner au dossier /mnt/part les propriétaires et groupes root puis hibalum.

J'ai essayé de  mettre les options rw,users

Mais ces tentatives n'ont pas fonctionnés.

Pouvez-vous m'aider ?

Merci.

----------

## gglaboussole

Salut

Il te faut une entrée du genre :

```

/dev/le_nom_de_ton_perih       /mnt/part      ext3    defaults,users,noatime,exec 1 2

```

exec n'est pas indispensable, mais l'option defaults la supprime... elle est nécessaire si tu comptes exécuter des programmes situés sur cette partition.

Quant au 1 2 le premier chiffre indique si fsck doit contrôler le système de fichier 1 activé, 0 désactivé

Le deuxième chiffre mis à 2 indique qu'il doit l'être après /  

regardes du côté de man mount et man fstab pour plus d'explications

Edit: désolé je fatigue la dernière colonne indique si fsck doit être activé, 0 non, 1 oui, et 2 après ton / 

le premier est utilisé par dump pour l'archivage...

----------

## hibalum

Merci pour ta réponse.

Malheureusement, mon problème persiste (et je ne vois pas pourquoi ...).

Si j'essais de créer un fichier sans être root, j'obtiens un magnifique : Permission non accordée.

Voici ce que j'ai mis dans mon /etc/fstab:

```
/dev/sda11              /mnt/part    ext3            defaults,users,noatime,exec     0 2
```

Voici les groupes auquel appartient mon utilisateur :

```
disk wheel audio cdrom video games usb users hibalum plugdev
```

Voici le résultat d'un ls -l /mnt :

```
drwxrwxrwx 3 root root 4096 févr. 15 00:01 part
```

sinon j'ai aussi éssayé avec :

```
drwxrwxrwx 3 hibalum hibalum 4096 févr. 15 00:01 part
```

(d'ailleur que faut t'il que je mettes comme proprietaire pour mon dossier ?)

----------

## d2_racing

C'est clair, tu devrais être le propriétaire du répertoire, si tu veux être capable d'écrire dedans.

----------

## gglaboussole

chown hibalum....  :Wink: 

----------

## hibalum

D'accord, c'etait pour être sur.

Mais, je n'ai toujours pas le droit d'écrire sur ma partition .

----------

## gglaboussole

chown -R hibalum /mnt/part ?

----------

## hibalum

je viens de créer ma partition ext3.

Il n'y a encore rien dessus.

Edit :

Par contre, en effet ça marche !   

Alors là, je ne comprends pas pourquoi.   :Shocked: 

Mais en tout cas, Merci beaucoup pour votre aide   :Very Happy: 

----------

## xaviermiller

 *hibalum wrote:*   

> Par contre, en effet ça marche !   
> 
> Alors là, je ne comprends pas pourquoi.   

 

Salut,

Je t'encourage vivement à apprendre, et comprendre ce qui s'est passé  :Wink: 

Gentoo sert à ça : mettre les mains dans le cambouis et apprendre  :Cool: 

Ce que nous t'avons expliqué fait partie des éléments de base de UNIX, la gestion des droits des fichiers, répertoires. Les commandes "chown" et "chmod" en sont les chevilles ouvrières (en complément avec les fichiers "passwd" et "group").

----------

